# How did your uterus look after pregnancy?



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,

I had my uterus checked out and it's about double the length and slightly s shaped! It was a bit of a shock.

The tech didn't seem bothered at all but I was. It used to be so textbook perfect 

Anyone else notice any visible differences to what they saw on the scan after pregnancy?


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Louise,

I'm sorry I can't personally offer any advice or answers to your question, but I just wondered if you'd looked around any other boards for support on this matter?

One board that springs to mind is linked below, there are quite a few posts on various conditions post pregnancy.
Hopefully someone there can offer advice .

Pregnancy and Parenting after Infertility » Parenting » Parents Health - Physical, Mental and Emotional:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=441.0

Anj x


----------



## Cloclo15 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'll be honest, I wouldn't have a clue what my uterus looked like before or after pregnancy - I can't make head nor tail of scans even when trying to look at the baby, so my uterus could be any shape and I'd never know! If the tech wasn't worried then I'm sure it's fine, I think there is something to be said for not knowing what your internal organs look like!


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

How long is it since you had your lo?

I didn't have a scan till my twins were 2 years 7 months old, and my uterus was pretty much as it was pre pregnancy.  

Even if your uterus is larger it's unlikely to be an issue so long as your lining is good.

Good luck with treatment.

x x


----------

